# Fabriholic needs help!



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

A member of this forum has just confessed to us all that ....even in a time of emergency, she is out fabric shopping! 

Let's help her!

What is one step you could share to help a fabriholic overcome this addiction!

I will start, "hello, I am Callie and I have a problem.....

Step 1
Put a clothespin on your nose when you go to Wal Mart so you can't smell the fabric and be tempted as soon as you enter the store.

Step 2?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

ROFL I'm all ears, or should I say eyes? LOL


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Step 2
Put earphones on when shopping so as not to hear the fabric calling to you.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Step 3 Tie your shoelaces together so you can't walk were the fabric is. Ok just crawl....


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Decide that you must finish 2 projects before you can buy a new piece of fabric. Of course when I did it I counted mending and my stash didn't end up shrinking.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Go look thru your stash before leaving the house, if going near any fabric outlets! This will either fill your need of fabric, or else point out what is missing! :rock::banana02:


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't think you can "just look." Looking at fabric leads to imagining pretty projects which leads to purchasing yardage that you "must have." Just say no...


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

My mom was a huge fabriholic. When we passed the fabric store as kids, we'd distract her with ANYTHING as we passed that black hole! Going in there meant HOURS of her touching every last thing, smelling it all, OMG it was bad. 

Distract yourself with food  Every time you want to buy fabric, eat a donut :sing:


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My kids groan too. Of course, the boys did get their own quilts this way... "Look, Mommy! They have boy fabrics!" That was my then 3 yo son when he realized that fabric with Batman was wayyyyy cooler than fabric with flowers... He & his brother now have matching Batman comforters, and HE picked out the fabric!

-Joy


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We went into a nice quilt shop in North Platte, NE a few weeks ago. 
DD (6) and I roamed the fabric store, while DS (8) and DH wandered around and ended up in the back room, watching the owner quilt on her Gamill. 

Everyone was happy. DD and I got to look at all the pretty fabric. DH and DS got to examine a _very_ interesting machine. lol
We were in there for over an hour. No complaints. 

At the same time, one of our local fabric shops (she measures inventory by the thousands of bolts!) has a play corner. Heaven forbid kids distract Mom and make her head out the door pre-maturely! 

As to the original issue-- From my About Me page at my shop's website: Like a lot of fellow quilters I'm a self-professed FabriHolic. I love to collect the stuff. Okay, now and again I actually make quilts and other projects with it, but mostly I like to just sit in my sewing corner and admire my stash, thinking about what I _could_ do with it.

How can one admire their stash if they don't _create_ one?!?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ErinP - you've got my kind of logic!

love it.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

menollyrj said:


> My kids groan too. Of course, the boys did get their own quilts this way... "Look, Mommy! They have boy fabrics!" That was my then 3 yo son when he realized that fabric with Batman was wayyyyy cooler than fabric with flowers... He & his brother now have matching Batman comforters, and HE picked out the fabric!
> 
> -Joy


OMG! That sounds like my 5yo boy...bless his heart he's the only male in our family and he gets drug around to all the fabric and craft stores. I love it when he starts pointing out fabric and talking about how pretty it all is...of course that is until he sees the boy fabric LOL I cherish those moments cause I know one day he'll out grow them...I hope he marries a fellow fabriholic LMBO


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Put 6 or more teenagers in the vehicle with you. Their presence will override the need of the vehicle to turn in at the nearest fabric store... 

ask me how I know this...

dawn


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

:rotfl:
I teach high school. I can imagine your plight...

-Joy


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Go look thru your stash before leaving the house, if going near any fabric outlets! This will either fill your need of fabric, or else point out what is missing! :rock::banana02:


 Yep. I will naturally gravitate towards blue and purple, and so my yellow and orange stash is sadly lacking. I am slowly fixing this by conciously looking at just the orange and yellow fabrics on the clearance racks.

I'm a fabriholic, but I don't WANT help!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I cherish those moments cause I know one day he'll out grow them...


Not necessarily! 
I'm on our local quilt show's organizing committee, so DS sees a lot of quilt stuff going on, not to mention gets to meet a lot of quilters. One of whom is a _fellow_ quilter named Brian.  

My son (8) decided right after quilt show this summer, that he wanted to learn to quilt, too. So, I started out with easy blocks. Whenever he tells me he wants to work, we do. Otherwise i don't say anything to him. 

But he told me just last week that he wants to be like Brian. "He makes art with his quilts, Mom.... Er, I mean, you do too."
lol
But he's right. Brian is an extremely talented quilter. He's regionally known, and has been on several different national quilt TV shows over the years... He makes the rest of us in our Guild look like jr. high girls playing with Mom's sewing machine. 
And you should see _his_ stash!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Erin that whole situation is really neat. I hope your son can do "art" like Brian. Heck, I'd like to do Art stuff also. I'm working up to it.

And I need to organize my fabrics - quilting/sewing , clothes/sewing, costume/sewing...

Some can be in more than one category, but many can't (lycra is not so great for quilts, and such).

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Angie, I'm giggling to myself, trying to imagine a Lycra quilt... It could be a crib/twin/full quilt, all in one. <grin>

When I bought my new Janome, the lady at the quilt shop actually "sold" it to my 7 yo son. He has made a few crazy quilt blocks with it, but I still don't fully trust him with the machine. If anyone is going to have the first crack at breaking it, it will be ME!

-Joy


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey I Can't help, except for the fact that I'm an enabler.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Another enabler here, not much help !!!!
LOVE FABRIC !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll be going into town tomorrow and I need to buy some yarn at WalMart. I knit dish cloths while watching TV. The yarn is way too close to the fabric! Ok, now let's see if I can apply what you all have told me. 
1. Stay up tonight and finish 2 projects before buying more fabric.
2. Go thru my home stash before leaving.
3. Round up 6 teenagers to ride with me.
4. Stick a donut in my purse and eat on it to get my attention off fabric.
5. Put a clothespin on my nose, so I won't smell fabric.
6. Earphones so I can't hear the fabric calling my name.
7. Tie my shoelaces together.
I hope I didn't miss any tips. I can see now the men in white jackets taking me away. Somehow I can't visualize Dr. Phil giving this advice. Thanks everyone for all the fun. We fabriholics understand each other.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I _really_ like the idea of having to carry pastry in my purse. 



menollyrj said:


> When I bought my new Janome, the lady at the quilt shop actually "sold" it to my 7 yo son. He has made a few crazy quilt blocks with it, but I still don't fully trust him with the machine. If anyone is going to have the first crack at breaking it, it will be ME!
> -Joy


DD has spotted a green, Hello Kitty Janome at my friend's shop. Who of course is only too happy to point it out whenever we walk in. Some friend... lol

But DS _really_ likes sewing on Alice. She goes forward and backward, and that's it. An eight year old would have to try awfully hard to break something on an old cast iron Singer. 
This evening he spent a lot of time playing with my new treadle, too. He's completely intrigued by the way the whole thing works. 
The bobbin winder had him utterly mesmerized. (Then again, it did much the same for his dad... lol)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Country Lady said:


> I'll be going into town tomorrow and I need to buy some yarn at WalMart. I knit dish cloths while watching TV. The yarn is way too close to the fabric! Ok, now let's see if I can apply what you all have told me.
> 1. Stay up tonight and finish 2 projects before buying more fabric.
> 2. Go thru my home stash before leaving.
> 3. Round up 6 teenagers to ride with me.
> ...


I think you have it....but what are you doing back at Wal Mart so soon - weren't you just there?

I guess I can add #8 - don't put gas in your car so it can't take you to the store!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Callieslamb said:


> I think you have it....but what are you doing back at Wal Mart so soon - weren't you just there?
> 
> I guess I can add #8 - don't put gas in your car so it can't take you to the store!


Oh, I have to go into town for a Dr. appt, so while there, we always try thinking of what we might need to prevent another trip anytime soon. I have to also catch up on household chores tomorrow, then I can start cutting out fabric. I can hardly wait. Today has been running to the tornado shelter several times. I don't wish Gustav on anyone else, but I want him out of here.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Have fun Country Lady! Enjoy the fabric you have for a while, and after that - you are on your own now. We have done what we can do for you!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I want to help too:bouncy:
box up all your stash,,,send it to me(LOL):happy:
then you won't have that bothersome stuff begging your attention :bouncy:

hehe sorry I couldn't resist
kind of like when I'm seeing fabric :sing::happy:


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

OzarkHmsteaders said:


> box up all your stash,,,send it to me(LOL)
> then you won't have that bothersome stuff begging your attention


ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!! I wish I had thought of that... You are such a good friend 

-Joy


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

My husband was doing some electrical work in a store that had closed and there was a huge table of bolts and bolts of fabric, which the owner of the building said he would sell for next to nothing....husband called me and I started picking out a few things because I thought he was selling it for $2 a yard.....he sold me the WHOLE lot of $35.00...it filled up the ENTIRE back of my then-extended cab pick up!!!! I had to clean out a closet in my office and stacked and stacked and stacked bolts.....

You'd think I'd never ever need to buy another piece of fabric....but then there were three estate sales this year that had lots of fabric.....and I came home with about four huge boxes of more....

but then there's ALWAYS the need for a certain color, or a certain backing, for the baby and lap quilts I make....so I have to go to the fabric store or Wal-Mart.....

My name is Suzy and I am definately a fabriholic and a yarnoholic....

So you'd better by-pass closing stores and estate sales as well....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hmmmmmm Bama Suzy! The Bama part means you are probaby not too far from me and you have a huge stash..........(evil thoughts of raids in the mid afternoon).....:nana::happy::bouncy:

Angie


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I'm in north central alabama....where are you???? do I need to get my guard chickens and guard pygmy goats on alert???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

n. madison county....

and yep, a weekend, and a large stash of fabric I've not looked and and touched! Might better get the guard chickens and goats out! :baby04::happy:

Angie


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I sent you a PM but I'm going to bed right now!!!! talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sleep well. will PM with you tomorrow.
Angie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm in south central Tn. Look out I might need to make a quick trip over the state line........ lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sewing nana - sounds as if a stash raid is in the making. Or at least a visit to feel all the good feel out of the stash, and admire it, maybe take some photos..... You'd probably come by my neck of the woods, on the way to Suzy's. :clap:

Angie


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

man,,,,,,,I always miss out on the GOOD road trips.
gee I wish I lived closer
anyone in Mo with stashes like that,you know,
in the name of recovery,hehe :bouncy:let me :help:


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm in sw mo barry co but my stash probably pales in comparison to everyone elses. Only a few lg totes and 2 dressers full....


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

delete


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

well, I won't lose hope:baby04:
those little stashes always seem to grow
I'm bettin there are a few more mo. sewing types here,
they must just be busy with their own stashes,:bouncy:


----------

